# Where can I find this glass?



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 40 gallon breeder, 36x18x18 and I have been trying in vain to find a hinged glass top for it. They were supposed to order me one at Petco, it has been 3 weeks with no word. I purchased one online, that FINALLY came in and it is meant for a tank with a center brace (did not state this on the website), which sadly mine does not have. Can I add a center support (if so how?) or does someone know where I can get this top?
Many thanks~


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+3730+3731


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Sue! I have been checking there too, it looks like all the 36x18 glass tops need a center brace. and this is where my problem comes in...
this one doesnt look like it needs a brace but I dont think it is deep enough??
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3730+3731+13818&pcatid=13818

would this still work?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Another way is to go to a glass place, have them cut the glass. You can get the hinges, back stap & handles at Fosters & smith also


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I will try to make it work with the 2 pieces rather than pay the ungodly shipping $$ to return them.
If I wanted to add a center brace would a thin strip of plexiglass work? How wide should I have it cut? I am just worried that it will make the center higher than the sides... Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

do what i did with my 125.

take two by fours and cut them to fit, and then just silicon them into place.


----------

